# Lighter Weight bindings-- suggestions



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

rome 390's or any ride bindings


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The K2 auto is a light binding at it works well. I used the pre recall binders which worked fine. The recall had to do with an issue where you could step on and fray the cable causing it to break. At least that is my understanding. If that happened the whole system was done. Supposedly they have fixed that. As far as ease of use, performance, and comfort goes. It was a very high quality binder. The only question I had was durability. The recall seemed to support that. If that is fixed, it should be a great reliable binder. Very easy to use.

The Flow Team binding is the lightest out there I believe. I've demo'd them and they were ridiculously light, yet very comfortable and responsive. Also very very expensive. If you don't have a hook up or a huge supply of cash I would look elsewhere. The NXT models are nice too.

Rome, Ride, and Union all make quality bindings that don't weigh a lot. Especially when compared to the Cinch. That is a freakin' medicine ball of a binder. I have a b pair of Union Force DLX binders and for freeriding they excel. Nice and light, very comfortable and super responsive. When I demo'd them I liked them better than the Rome bindings (Arsenals I believe) I demo'd and much better than any Ride binding. Sorry, I am not that impressed with them. Quality, yes, but so many other companies put that extra effort into their binder. They could step it up a notch.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*The lightest binding on the market weighs in at 400 bones*

UNION BINDINGS 09 Force MC

 
See details price: $398.95

Tests in Vegas proved it to be the lightest snowboard binding on the Market:


----------



## Mojo (May 14, 2008)

Suburban Blend said:


> UNION BINDINGS 09 Force MC
> 
> Yea the Union Force MC is one hell of a lightweigh binder, its base & back is made of carbon fibre & they look sweeet too. Problem for me was i couldn't justify paying the hefty price tag but if u can afford it, im sure its worth its weigh in gold. I went for the Union Force instead, still a pretty light binding, looks very solid & comes at a third of the price(with end of season sales) of the MC.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey now that is an 09' model. I'll be sure to take 'em for a spin at demo days this winter. Thanks for posting them up suburban.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Lift some weights or get in shape. Binding weight is just difference in grams.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, but what if you are a super pussy like me?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Yeah, but what if you are a super pussy like me?


 Then Drive a Hummer H3 and you can compensate for it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

or you could buy some expensive, matching outerwear and some cool looking goggles and walk around the lodge all day.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Gustov said:


> or you could buy some expensive, matching outerwear and some cool looking goggles and walk around the lodge all day.


I already do that. What else can I do to compensate for my superpussyitis?


----------

